# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - router = ndërlidhës

## edspace

> Router = Ndërlidhës, Rauter, Rutër





> Router => Rauter



E kam përkthyer edhe ndërlidhës, sepse ky është funksioni i rauterit. Mund të përdoret rauter vetëm për të ruajtur lidhjen me anglishten.

----------

